# Reptile Rescue Kent



## x_jodie_rose_x

I run a reptile rescue on The Isle of Sheppey in Kent i take in any reptiles and have been doing so for the past 2 years. We rehabilitate ill, mistreated or just unwanted reptiles and keep any that have been asked if they can stay or any that have ongoing health problems. If you have any unwanted reptiles then do not hesitate to write to me thanks  jodie.


----------



## Alisiya 123

looool When im a bit older i would love to workwith reptiles


----------



## ditzychick

Hi i was wondering if you adopt out animals to forever homes, i am looking for a couple of leopard geckos and would rather give a home to those that need it.


----------



## dannyfield11

i live on isle of shepey im after a savannah monitor could you send private message


----------



## Fonz

I have a male beardy and lost his breading partner and he really down can any one help me find him a partner I'm in the sheerness area would be most gratefully and would go to very loving home


----------



## Adie296

Hi do you take terrapins as I have two yellow belly sliders which are unfortunately growing too big for their tank and I need to rehome.


----------



## ratboyab

Hi, I'm desperate to get rid of 2 x snake-neck turtles, unfortunately I am moving home to my parent due to a change in circumstances and no longer have room for them, they will have to be gone by tomorrow as I move out mid-afternoon, I am happy to drop them off and I'm willing to give away the tank with all the bits but they must go, if you can take them it will be a huge help. I did have a home lined up for them and they let me down last night so now I'm completely stuck.

Thanks - Adam (07817 672368)


----------



## ratboyab

sorry the last number is an 8 )


----------

